# Cyberoam + Active Directory



## lvs_knight (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello guys

i have a issue with my cyberoam and my active directory, here i explain my problem:

recently we get a domain name here in the company and acquired a cyberoam cr200i

there are categories of user in our active directory: Internet All, Internet Limited and Internet Blocked but this categories doesn't work, i have in the cyberoam one rule for each category of users, but when i capture a packet in the cyberoam it says that any user in any category enter in a rule named VLAN Users, this rule is for all the ip's in my local segment

i think something is bad with my domain server, because i created rules in the cyberoam and it applies so fast the rules.

Someone know where do i should look, because i want to make that those categories work

thanks for your help

see ya!


----------

